
WikiLeaks – The Podesta Emails - aburan28
https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/
======
6CB00148120
Why hasn't WikiLeaks released information on Donald Trump?

~~~
bhawks
Trump's campaign does a good job at embarrassing itself - do you think they
need help?

~~~
hga
From [http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/presidential-
races/29345...](http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/presidential-
races/293453-assange-wikileaks-trump-info-no-worse-than-him)

 _“We do have some information about the Republican campaign,” he said Friday,
according to The Washington Post.

“I mean, it’s from a point of view of an investigative journalist organization
like WikiLeaks, the problem with the Trump campaign is it’s actually hard for
us to publish much more controversial material than what comes out of Donald
Trump’s mouth every second day," Assange said._

But the article closes with a statement made 9 days earlier that they'd be
happy to publish any authentic internal documents "from inside the Trump
campaign".

